# WLP940 Mexican Lager Yeast.



## Vini2ton (19/6/14)

How does this one perform and does it usually after krausen has dropped have a hoppy yeasty trub floating on top? Sample tastes good.Us-05 does similar top detritus thing but this one seems more so.It's been 10 days at 13c and has gone from 1.050 to 1.010.Maybe something to do with rice and corn?


----------



## Bribie G (19/6/14)

What temperature do they suggest fermenting at? With the scummy krausen thing I'd suspect it's more like a chico ale yeast.


----------



## Vini2ton (20/6/14)

Whitelabs say temperature range of 10 to 13c and claim its one of the best lager yeasts in their yeast bank.


----------



## mofox1 (25/1/16)

Slight necro...

Pitched this guy three weeks ago from a decanted 6L starter into a 1.06 wort. Massive action within 24 hrs at 11 deg. Airlock action slows after a couple of days so I bump the temp up a couple and go on holiday for a week thinking it will be done before I'm back. Fast forward to today and it's only at 1.020... this was the less cube hopped twin of another that WLP001 took down to 1.012. So, same wort as a well attenuated ale, optimum pitch rate, good aeration and ideal temp range.... but only second ever larger.

Given it the swirl and temp bump (over two days to 18deg), any other tips on how to get this fella to attenuate?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/1/16)

Interesting Mick, I'm planning in using it in next few weeks on a UFlecku cube from the last swap. The second cube will get the White labs Budvar yeast which I know for a fact attenuates well. I'll post back results.

To help you with your problem, a mini starter made with the same yeast and stir plate for 12ish hours, let sit for another 12 and then pitch the lot into the beer will give you the most active yeast possible, without oxygenating the beer (first 12 hours is ok as the yeast use up the O2). Lazy option would be to buy a super fresh white labs or yeast lager strain and throw it in


----------



## mofox1 (26/1/16)

What size starter?

I've got 11 x 15ml vials of this yeast, taken from a stepped up starter from the original. Each vial only has around 3ml yeast, as I'd left a bit too much liquid in the flask.

You reckon five of these (15ml yeast solids) in a 500ml starter might be sufficient to get it going in the first 12hrs? Tried playing with some of the yeast calc's but I suspect this is a bit of a black art area...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/1/16)

I'd nuke it, 33mL of yeast if reasonably fresh (60%+ viability) would need a 3L of 5L starter to have a decent growth rate. For your purposes I'd probably go 3L. You pitched 6Lstarer of yeast which didn't do the job remember, you're now adding it to a more hostile environment so too small and it probably won't do anything


----------



## mofox1 (27/1/16)

Holding off on the yeast bomb... the temp bump up to 18 saw it drop a few points since the weekend. May come good yet.

Still, it's tying up fermenter space and I'm running out of beer!


----------

